# Canada Student Visa Help!!!



## canadastudentvisa (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello

I am a british citizen and my husband has permanent residency in the UK however he has an indian passport. I am looking to study in Canada in jan 2014 after having recently completed my BA in the UK. 

I have received an acceptance letter from a college in Canada. 

I am nervous about applying for my student visa. My eldest sister and brother in law will be financially supporting us for our stay in Canada. They will provide bank statements and letters confirming this. 

Will I face any problems because the money is not in mine and my husbands account? We do have some savings however my sister will be paying for us. 

PLEASE CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME? IM EXTREMELY NERVOUS ABOUT MY APPLICATION! 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, you will experience problems with Canada's Border Control when you arrive in Canada. You have no funds to support yourselves. If I was an Immigration Officer I would assume you were using the "study in Canada" and support from "eldest sister" as merely themes to move to Canada with the purpose of staying here. It is much cheaper and easier to continue your education in the UK.


----------



## canadastudentvisa (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi 

Thank you so much for your reply. 
I would like to experience studying in Canada however I have no desire to reside there permanently as all of our family is in the UK and India. 
The cost of tuition in the UK has increased drastically so the costs are more or less the same. 

Will the visa most likely be declined? what would you advise please? 

thanks for your help.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You will probably not be allowed to enter without solid evidence you have the financial wherewithal to support yourselves. The education costs as an international student are very high. 
FYI, Your sister will not be permitted to sponsor you.


----------



## canadastudentvisa (Sep 21, 2013)

My sister is not allowed to sponsor me? where does it state this? My father passed away when I was 4 years old and she has brought me up like a mother. How are you aware that she is not allowed to sponsor me? 
I have researched thorougly the costs of my course in canada and england and it is not substantially more in canada as it is a pg diploma not a degree. 

I thought this forum was intended to help people?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should read Home - Citizenship and Immigration Canada - International particularly the Family Sponsorship section.
This website helps people constantly but it doesn't have the capability of changing the Canadian Government's immigration rules. You wrote asking questions and I have answered/given advice as best I could. The fact that the information isn't to your liking is unfortunate, but there it is.


----------



## canadastudentvisa (Sep 21, 2013)

thanks for your help again. 

Just to confirm my sister lives in the UK as was all of my family - we were born and raised here and intend to remain here indefinitely. and as mentioned earlier we have no intention of remaining permanently in Canada. We are going purely because I am unable to qualify for an MBA therefore international studies would stand out on my CV. 

can you just clarify if she is still unable to support me financially? 

thanks again.


----------



## canadastudentvisa (Sep 21, 2013)

*all of my family live in the uk and have been born here.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I understand Auld Yin's reaction. The way you opened this topic gave me the feeling 'another one who wants to abuse the student visa to get into the country'. Also because you can not afford to pay for your own study, but just because you 'like the experience' others have to pay for your fun (and your husbands)?

You were not good enough to get into an MBA in the UK. What is the college that accepted you as an international student in Canada?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you have an idea about the cost of living in Canada for 1 year together with your husband? I know you only have to show the cost of your tuition + <$15,000, but I hope you are aware that you won't survive with 15,000/year for 2 people in a lot of Canadian cities?
A good financial plan can help you get the visa. At least, they won't deny if for the reason that you have no realistic expectations of the cost of living.


----------



## canadastudentvisa (Sep 21, 2013)

Its not the case of not being good/bad enough to get into an MBA. The programme requires substantial work experience in order to be considered. Unfortunately I do not have that experience and because of the economy it is becoming increasingly difficult to obtain employment. 
My family advised me to consider international studies in order for my CV to "stand out" to employers. 
I have no intention of abusing the student visa to get into the country as I am able to travel freely to Canada without a visa requirement as I have done previously. Furthermore, there would be no reasons for me to abuse the Canada system as we have no reasons to settle there.


----------



## canadastudentvisa (Sep 21, 2013)

I have fully researched the costs required and my family are well established in the UK therefore there will be no question as to being strained financially. I joined this forum as I was nervous about my application being refused for the wrong reasons. 

As for the references to having "fun" and somebody else paying for it - that is not the case at all. Both myself and my husband work and have savings as mentioned in the original post. 

I think I may not have explained my original post correctly however I feel as though I am being criticized rather than helped. 

Nevertheless, thank you for taking the time to respond to my queries.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I hope you get the visa and that it helps you gain employment afterwards.


----------



## Salmonberries (Sep 27, 2013)

*Don't worry!*

Hi,
I am a recent graduate from canadian college (International Student). I came here with my partner 3 years ago so I really understand your situation.
First of all don't worry too much  Money on smb else account might be an issue but here are some tips: 
Ask your siblings to pay for first two semesters (or at least one) and show the receipt to the officer. This will assure that you think seriously about your studies. All the public colleges have the policy that if your Study Permit application is rejected you have get all your money back. Canada needs international students so if you pay ahead, it just looks better. 
Additionally, your husband will automatically be eligible to get an Open Work Permit which means that he can support you financially while you arrive to Canada. Just remember to apply for his WP at the same time as for your SP. Financial support from your husband is a very important factor.
Finally, your siblings may declare their financial support, or even better issue a check or smth for you for few thousands (let's say $5k). The amount depends on how much savings you have.
Hope it helps. Wish you luck but I am sure you will be fine ;-)
Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## canadastudentvisa (Sep 21, 2013)

*Thank you!*

Hi

Thank you so much for your reply! I really appreciate your advice. How did you find studying in Canada? I am really looking forward to the experience hence why I am so nervous about my application being rejected.

May I ask which Country you applied from? Was the application process fairly straight forward? 
When you say financial support from my husband.. should I mention that he is going to be working in Canada? 
I have full documentation from my sister and brother in law inc bank statements, wage slips and letters advising they are happy to help us. As we are the youngest in the family they are the ones who suggested we go whilst we are younger and have no dependents or major responsibilities. 

Again thanks so much for the reassurance, it is very much appreciated


----------



## Salmonberries (Sep 27, 2013)

canadastudentvisa said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply! I really appreciate your advice. How did you find studying in Canada? I am really looking forward to the experience hence why I am so nervous about my application being rejected.
> 
> ...


Hi again, 

Sorry for this late reply. Here are some answers:
1. I am from Poland and I know that the process is the same everywhere. It went pretty smoothly but I had to prepare well. To be honest the whole application took just one full day in the embassy and about 5-6 months of preparation before.
2. I loved studying in Canada. It's much different because of diversity, especially in Toronto. Lots of international students make life easier. 
3. You should apply for an Open Work Permit for your husband at the same time as for your Study Permit. It's crucial because later you might have issues getting it. Definitely you have to say that your partner is going to work and support you financially. Of course you don't know what kind of job he might get and that's why you are entitled to get OWP for him. Advice: get Police Check and have it ready when you go to the embassy even if you are not asked to have it. Otherwise your application may be a bit delayed which you probably want avoid 

Last advice: prepare well, prepare well, prepare well. Read the CIC website 100 times before you apply because there are many small things that you have to know. The most important: you MUST ensure the officer that you will leave Canada after your studies. If you don't you won't get your SP and OWP.

Anything else I can help - let me know.
Good luck! S.


----------



## Salmonberries (Sep 27, 2013)

I forgot to ask you which program you applied for? I would suggest CO-OP if it's available. And which College and where? Just asking...
Girl, you will have lots of fun here, I promise


----------



## canadastudentvisa (Sep 21, 2013)

*Thank you*

Hi thanks for your reply  

Ive applied for a postgrad course in human resources which includes co-op. Its at Centennial College. Ive applied for a number of masters courses but they require experience in HR which is something I do not have. This course is ideal as I am unable to work in HR as my degree was in Business. 

I really appreciate you taking the time to respond to me


----------



## canadastudentvisa (Sep 21, 2013)

*Application?*

Hi

Did you apply for both your Student Visa and your partners OWP Online? I have made the application Online however I have read somewhere that if a family member is accompanying you the application needs to be made on Paper. Unfortunately if this is the case I will most likely miss the January Start date of my course.


----------

